# "" ""

## Enter

"" ""     -  "** ".  *, 15 ,             .     5066 ( 26  2009 )              . *  
        .  986, 1985  ,     ,  ,      ,    ,      .             .           . 
   ,      ,    ,     .           䳿,       15   , -   ,      .   ,     ,   "" .     500 . 
  ,     ,  ,        ,       ,      . 
            ,      ,  .   ,   ,   ,   , -  .     ,       ,          ,     .  , ,    ,          , -  . 
      .     ,        ,    . 
  " ".      galinfo

----------


## Tail

> ,      ,  .  , ,    ,          , -  .

----------


## Def

,      .        ...
    .

----------

